# March 6th A Legacy Of Having Been Tried, Sometimes Denied, But Always Ready To Be Tri



## Squire Bentley (Mar 6, 2012)

March 6th A Legacy Of Having Been Tried, Sometimes Denied, But Always Ready To Be Tried Again | FmI – Masonic Traveler

Frederic L. Milliken
MWPHGLTX


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: March 6th A Legacy Of Having Been Tried, Sometimes Denied, But Always Ready To Be*

AMEN BROTHER........237 YEARS AGO TODAY, Brother Prince Hall made US History, as well as Masonic History, by becoming one of the first Men of Color to be raised on American soil.    And 237 years later, "this thing of ours", respectfully known as Prince Hall Affiliated Masonry, is worldwide.   Brother GrandMaster is definitely smiling down on all of the hard work that is furthering the cause he sought----the chance to study, practice, and pass Freemasonry on to other Men who were interested in becoming Freemasons.   He was known as an abolitionist, educator, a leather worker, civic leader, Pastor, caterer, BUT-----he was also known by another title before his untimely death in 1807-----GRAND MASTER of African Lodge.   So Mote It Be..............Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Bayou City Lodge #228, PHA, F & AM, Houston, Texas


----------

